# Objectify/objectification



## Ginger R.

Здравствуйте всем!

У меня проблема с переводом слова "objectify" (i.e. treatment of a human being as a thing) с английского на русском. Я не могу найти русское слово, которое объяснить эту концепцию. Я нашла эти термины: воплощать и объективировать.  Я не знаю, какие побочние значении связать с этими словами. Насколько я понимаю, они обозначают процесс, когда отвлечённая идея изготовлена в что-то конкретный, и это что-то другое, чем "objectification" (обрашение (treatment?) человек, как объект).

Я ещё нашла слово "овещесвить, овществление" под определенией "to reify, reification". По близже?

Спасибо большое за помощь!


----------



## LilianaB

"Oбращение к человеку как к вещи".  There might be something closer to objectification (perhaps a newer loan from English), but I am not sure.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Я плохо знаю английский язык. Ваше "treatment of ahuman being as a thing" я перевел как "рассмотрение человеческого бытия как предмета (?). Но я не понял что это значит и что это за концепция.

Слово "objectify" переводится как воплощать, изображать, олицетворять.

Слова "objectification" в англо-русских словарях я не нашел, но оно все же существует и переводится как объективация или объективизация. Это философский термин и он имеет много разных значений. Из-за этого он  малопонятный, путанный и не всегда имеет ясный смысл. Во многих случаях объективация означает превращение чего-либо абстрактного, идеального, нематериального в конкретное и материальное, то есть является синонимом слова "воплощение".

Однако, в одном словаре (но старом, 1907 г.) нашел такое значение:

Объективация. Наблюдение рассматривание, беспристрастное изучение, когда исследуемое явление или предмет ставятся как бы в отдалении, вне наших личных отношений к ним. 

 Вас, вероятно, интересует именно это значение? То есть когда человеческое существование рассматривается беспристрастно, объективно, абстрагированно.
Может приведете контекст?


----------



## gvozd

Ginger R. said:


> Я ещё нашла слово "овещесвить, овществление" под определенией "to reify, reification". По близже?



Овещес*т*вить, ов*е*ществление.


----------



## igusarov

Ginger R. said:


> Здравствуйте всем!
> У меня проблема с переводом слова "objectify" (i.e. treatment of a human being as a thing) с английского на русск*ий*. Я не могу найти русское слово, которое объясн*яет* эту концепцию (better: соответствует этому понятию). Я нашла *такие* термины: воплощать и объективировать.  Я не знаю, какие побочн*ые* значени*я* связа*ны* с этими словами. Насколько я понимаю, они обозначают процесс, когда *абстрактная* идея *материализуется* в*о* что-то конкретн*ое*, и это *совсем не то*, *что* "objectification" (обра*щ*ение (treatment?) *с *человек*ом*, как *с* объект*ом*).
> 
> Я ещё нашла слово "овещес*т*вить, ов*е*ществление" *со* *значением* "to reify, reification". *Это* ближе?
> 
> Спасибо большое за помощь!


Red marks grammar errors, green marks unnatural choice of words.
Вы поняли правильно, ни одно из этих слов не подходит.

"Овеществлять" означают сделать какую-то нематериальную идею ощутимой. Make it tangible, materialize. На мой взгляд, это редкое слово.

"Воплощать" - гораздо более употребительное слово с тем же значением "materialize", плюс к этому 
"воплотить планы в жизнь" = "*carry out* the plans"
"Он воплощенный дьявол!" = "He's the devil *himself*!"
"воплощённая добродетель" = "virtue _incarnate_"
"Геракл воплощает представления об идеальном герое" = "Hercules *impersonates* (captures?) the idea of a perfect hero."

"Объективировать" - слово построено правильно, но люди будут очень странно на вас смотреть, если вы начнёте так говорить.

То, что вам нужно по смыслу - это фразы вроде "Эй, полегче, не дрова везёшь!" ("Drive carefully! It's not the firewood you're transporting" - addressed to a retard bus driver). Передать это одним эквивалентным словом вряд ли получится. Скажите, в каком контексте вам нужно такое слово - может быть, подберём подходящую фразу.

"обращаться как с вещью" = treat as a thing.
"быть винтиком" =~ play a small role in a large business, much similar to the role of a single nut in a complex machine.
"за людей не считать" =~ treat as a lesser race
"не считаться с кем-то" =~ ignore somebody, in a sense ignore his needs, his personality, use him as a thing.
"быть пешкой" =~ be a pawn, be a small figure of no value, be under the control of some other person.
"нелюдь" =~ completely retard person, one who does not deserve to be named "human"
"как будто мы не люди" =~ as if we were not human, a typical complain of someone who's been ill-treated at some bureaucratic office.
"к нам относятся как к средству добывания медалей" =~ for them we are but machines for winning the medals (quote from a sportsman)
"относиться как к собаке" = treat as a dog, idiom.


----------



## gvozd

igusarov said:


> Вы поняли правильно, ни одно из этих слов не подходит.
> 
> "Овеществлять" означают сделать какую-то нематериальную идею ощутимой. Make it tangible, materialize. На мой взгляд, это редкое слово.



Если мы вобьём фразу  treatment of a human being as a thing (она из самого первого сообщения) в поисковик, то наткнёмся на статью в Википедии. Она называется objectification, и вышеуказанная фраза начисто переписана оттуда. Так что в данном случае мы имеем дело с философией Карла Маркса, а не с перевозкой дров.
P. S. Да, кстати, reification тоже взято из той статьи и переведено на русский как "овеществление".


----------



## Maroseika

Можно предложить обезличение. Но вообще нужен контекст, чтобы понять, о чем именно идет речь. Возможно, подойдет как раз овеществление человека.


----------



## igusarov

gvozd said:


> Так что в данном случае мы имеем дело с философией Карла Маркса, а не с перевозкой дров.


Признаюсь, про классиков я не подумал. Спасибо! В контексте философии - да, мои предположения относительно дров снимаются. 
P.S. Context could have saved us some typing...


----------



## cheburashka Gena

objectification - теория и практика, рассматривающая другого человека только лишь как объект для использования в собственных целях и интересах. То есть как вещь или товар, не относясь при этом к нему как к личности, не принимая во внимание его чувства.
Вот как-то так.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Ginger R., похоже в русском языке нет подходящего для вас слова, так как в России нет подобного явления (если верна та дефиниция, которую я привел выше). Это у вас на Западе такое явление есть и есть слово для его описания. А у нас в Росии - духовность.


----------



## gvozd

cheburashka Gena said:


> Ginger R., похоже в русском языке нет подходящего для вас слова, так как в России нет подобного явления (если верна та дефиниция, которую я привел выше). Это у вас на Западе такое явление есть и есть слово для его описания. А у нас в Росии - духовность.



В огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька.

Овеществление.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

gvozd said:


> В огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька.
> 
> Овеществление.


При чем тут бузина и дядька?
Энциклопедия марксизма-ленинизма это сильно!
Никто не поймет что такое овеществление, если специально не разъяснить. 
  Предложение "treatment of a human being as a thing" переводится как рассмотрение человека как вещи, но никто ничего не понял, потому что в России этого чуждого явления  нет.
В России духовность.


----------



## gvozd

бузина и дядька означают расстройство логики у какого-либо индивидуума. если в россии нет какого-то явления, это далеко не всегда означает, что в языке нет определения для него.

P.s. в россии духовность? рыдаю навзрыд.


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> P.s. в россии духовность? рыдаю навзрыд.



Да не ведитесь на троллинг, сколько ж можно? Неужели вчерашнего мало?


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Я согласен с тем, что Ginger R. может использовать слово "овеществление" как русский аналог "objectification", если мы правильно поняли то, что она имела в виду. Но никто не поймет его значения, потому что оно как чистый лист, не наполнено смыслами. Вы бы сами не поняли что это значит.  Ginger R. придется вначале открыть энциклопедию марксизма-ленинизма или "Капитал" Маркса и разъяснить что означает слово "овеществление" в данном контексте. 
А все почему?


----------



## cheburashka Gena

> Да не ведитесь на троллинг, сколько ж можно? Неужели вчерашнего мало?


Думал-думал, но не стану отвечать. Да я уже привык к такому отношению.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Да не ведитесь на троллинг, сколько ж можно? Неужели вчерашнего мало?



Не буду, не буду... Спасибо за дельный совет...


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Я тут подумал... Если использовать слово "овеществление", то может сложится впечатление, что оно происходит от существительного вещество, а не вещь. Может лучше использовать "опредмечивание" ?


----------



## Boyar

Ginger R. said:


> У меня проблема с переводом слова "objectify"


to objectify = *превращать в объект* (синонимы: лишать субъектности, переводить в бессубъектное состояние)



Ginger R. said:


> (i.e. treatment of a human being as a thing)


to treat a human being as a thing = *низводить человека до положения вещи* (в философских текстах: рассматривать человека в качестве вещи)


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I would think this is the closest meaning -- *превращать в объект *and* рассматривать человека в качестве вещи. 









*


----------

